# Parking Wars on A&E



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

I was randomly searching for shows and this one sounded interesting, so I set it to record.

Two episodes were on last night, and they have cameras follow meter maids and tow drivers for the Philadelphia Parking enforcement agency.

Pretty interesting to see how really hated these people are. And while some of them have attitudes, especially the office folks, sometimes you understand where they're coming from, although I can equally feel the pain of the poor sap who's simply just stressed to get their car back.

HINT: Pay your tickets and you won't get your car towed!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I watched too.

Kinda interesting -- damn writers strike.


The statistics they shared were staggering. 30&#37; of towed and impounded cars are never claimed. 55,000 people in Philadelphia owe more than $700 in parking fines.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> 30% of towed and impounded cars are never claimed.


I guess they wind up on ebay? Sounds like a good moneymaker for a city.

-Mike


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

We chase away so many money spending day/night visitors because of the predatory ticketing that goes on in my town


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jones07 said:


> We chase away so many money spending day/night visitors because of the predatory ticketing that goes on in my town


maybe it's the laws of the town that need changed? if someone's meter is out, its out. Now if they are ticketing you for being 7 inches from the curb instead of 6, ok i agree


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> I watched too.
> 
> Kinda interesting -- damn writers strike.
> 
> The statistics they shared were staggering. 30% of towed and impounded cars are never claimed. 55,000 people in Philadelphia owe more than $700 in parking fines.


philly also is the 1st in the state with unpaid restitution to victims..followed by Pittsburgh then Berks county


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Ehh... I'm not too impressed with this show after watching a couple of episodes. It's kind of along the same lines as "Airport," but with even more predicable situations:

Put a boot on fast, or get yelled at. Don't talk about cutting the boot unless you want a tow.
Meter maids are useless for doing anything but writing tickets. "Call the number on the back of the ticket." Even their supervisors are useless.
The people behind the Plexiglas at the impound lot follow the bureaucracy to a T (and then some.) This is to be expected, but I think Philly could do something to make it a more efficient process, like integration with the PA DMV to verify vehicle registrations.
I don't have a lot of sympathy with those caught up in the system with fines or whatever ($700+ in parking fines?!?!?), but I also don't think the process to escape it should be so painful and inefficient, either.

A glimpse into the parking bureaucracy in Philly certainly says enough about that place to keep me away. Their backwards broken meter resolution process seems to be geared toward generating revenue instead of convenience for the people living and doing business in Philly.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Tivo suggested this, so I checked it out last night. It was okay, something to fill in during the strike.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> Tivo suggested this, so I checked it out last night. It was okay, something to fill in during the strike.


yeah, mine recorded but i haven't watched yet. we'll see if it is worthwhile banter while i clean my room a bit.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I like the one girl who was salivating as she waited for Rush Hour to start so she could go write 40-50 tickets.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just saw the rush hour girl..too funny...i park my car right there in that lot with the black gates where she was standing and walk 2 blocks to a building there when i'm doing a job in that area. I'd never park on broad st even if allowed. Crazies out there!

...that one guy wasnt a cop or woulda flashed his badge and asked to talk to the guy in private lol


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

ElJay said:


> Ehh...
> A glimpse into the parking bureaucracy in Philly certainly says enough about that place to keep me away. Their backwards broken meter resolution process seems to be geared toward generating revenue instead of convenience for the people living and doing business in Philly.


Like I said
We chase away so many money spending visitors because of the predatory ticketing that goes on.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

The bees in last night's episode were funny. The bird was cool.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I don't have a lot of sympathy with those caught up in the system with fines or whatever ($700+ in parking fines?!?!?), but I also don't think the process to escape it should be so painful and inefficient, either.


I vaguely remember reading a study somewhere that "proved" that the hassle of waiting at the DMV, or doing time in a traffic school was more of a deterrent than the fines. People will typically pay the money, but they won't kill a half a day or a day trying to pay the fine/bail/traffic school.

I think the inefficiencies are part of the program.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

marrone said:


> I guess they wind up on ebay? Sounds like a good moneymaker for a city.
> 
> -Mike


Actually they go here

http://www.philapark.org/impoundment/impounded_auction.aspx

And not all the cars are junk like you would think. They list all the cars for sale for each day and there are some nice cars I've seen 07 cars for auction. For instance MS076 07 Land Rover Range Rover Sedan


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

would be nice to see what will be vs what has been auctioned. I guess if you get lucky you can get a steal buying an as is car though


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I have to say that I have really enjoyed watching this show. That said....I have zero interest in going to Philly...not because of the PPA but rather the people they've shown that live there.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

The kid and I really like the music in it.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I didn't think I'd stick around to watch more if these, but it's amusing to watch the different employees apply different standards to people. Some of the meter maids are hard-line "nope, can't rescind anything" people while others don't mind voiding tickets. All of them express a bit too much glee in doing their jobs, though.

Service at the impound lot seems to vary based on who is behind the window. Some of them seem like total idiots and unaware of the tools available to them for doing their job (i.e. check expired registrations on the DMV computer.) The PPA could probably prevent a lot of angry confrontations if they installed a computer kiosk in the waiting room that allows people to renew their vehicle registration online.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

pmyers said:


> That said....I have zero interest in going to Philly...not because of the PPA but rather the people they've shown that live there.


We will survive your lack of interest.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I have to say that I have really enjoyed watching this show. That said....I have zero interest in going to Philly...not because of the PPA but rather the people they've shown that live there.


The people who get in serious trouble with the PPA are probably not a representative sample of the city.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's back! nice in HD too

that 1st blonde was a typical annoying child. Geez the dad drives way up here and all she does is *****! 

The 2nd guy with the mother in law was really calm..unless they edited that out. I was really surprised. Also goes to show you to block caller ID and put a fake number or no number in for your fax number. Nottingham is where Herrs chips are made so the woman could have brought some goodies


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I enjoy the show. There definetly are some problems with the PPA system, but a lot of folks bring this on themselves.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

My car got booted in NYC once. I had paid the meter. The problem was that I was not a commercial vehicle. I didn't even know those were the rules. Oh well. Fully realizing I had broken the rules, I was alright paying the fine, but I was super pissed they had decided to go so far as to boot me, instead of just ticketing me.

Now, I happened to have rollerblades in the trunk, so I strapped those on, and rode to the office where you pay tickets. I then proceeded to skate into the office, wait on line, and approach the window to pay my ticket. The woman told me I had to remove my blades. I told her that my shoes were in my car, and removing the blades would require that I skate back there, change, and then drive back here - because I wasn't walking that distance - so if someone wanted to follow me, and unboot my car, I'd be glad to do exactly that. She said that wasn't happening. So I told her the blades weren't coming off. She took my payment.

Then she said someone would be out "eventually" to remove the boots. As it clearly stated on the ticket that I had precisely one hour to make payment on the ticket before my car was towed, I repeated that I had followed their rules and reserved the right to make my own. I told her they had precisely one hour to remove the boots or I was stopping payment on the check. I knew this was a pretty weak threat, but I was angry and exhausted, so I said it anyway.

The people in line behind me laughed with me at both my demand the boots be removed as quickly as I made my payment and my refusal to remove the rollerblades, and I'm not going to lie: I like an audience - which is actually the exact reason I just told this story here. This show should've been in NYC that day with me. 

PS: The boots were gone already by the time I made it back to the car.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

This show is awesome.

I think these people actually think that people watching think their 'cool' or 'right', like COPS.

They don't get that the joke is on them...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the drunk that came out of the bar to defend the mailman was nuts. I was glad it wasnt his car because i was thinking if it was, it's good his car was booted. And the woman who was yelling into the phone to her mom that she didnt have 1000 bucks to pay for the tickets was funny.

And parking on a sidewalk? in what world could you think that is legal? I loved how he tried to divert attention to the meter violations on the street. The wife wouldnt sign the form so we had to look at a blur face of her arguing that it's the cops fault for not enforcing the street parking. 

the guy that was on the sidewalk 'too much' compared to the other cars was funny. If i was him, i would park the car entirely legally on the street and block the entire block!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

This show keeps getting better and better. The actor that came out and played with the meter maid for a minute as hilarious. (The "Mommy!" guy) I felt bad for her being stalked by that other crazy person. The camera acts as a magnet for the nuts I guess.

I was very amused by the guy a few weeks ago that knew who Garfield was because of the show, and then ribbed him on the poor installation of the boot on his car.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

My favorite part is the people who think that "I was just there 2 seconds" is a valid defense. It's amazing to me that they have no comprehension that if they are allowed to park there for "2 seconds" then everyone is, and if everyone parks where ever the hell they want, then the streets will be jammed with parked cars.

I find it endlessly amusing how stupid these people are.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The PPA bureacracy is crazy tho, especially when they tell the ticket payers to do this and that and then when they come back, tell them they can't release the car because of another reason.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

newsposter said:


> And parking on a sidewalk? in what world could you think that is legal?


Amsterdam.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Ment said:


> The PPA bureacracy is crazy tho, especially when they tell the ticket payers to do this and that and then when they come back, tell them they can't release the car because of another reason.


well the one woman called it right. they dont label the windows so you dont know what you have to do in line. I'm convinced the first line is to pay. then when you pay, they tell you oops , your tag is the wrong color of blue and you cant drive your car. Or some other reason, like a non USA license.

They just want paid then they will worry about that kind of stuff

oh and the guy that paid then said ' you still charging me if i dont get it towed today' and they said Yes daily storage fee...that was priceless


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

It does seem the procedures and policies of the tow yard are specifically designed to frustrate and annoy people as much as possible. It is clear from all the issues they have that they are not properly explaining, informing, describing when,how, what where people need to do things. Even on the stuff we see they leave out important facts all the time.

My favorite part of the show are the booters Garfield and whats her name. Those two I don't know what it is, they are just entertaining to watch.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

marksman said:


> It does seem the procedures and policies of the tow yard are specifically designed to frustrate and annoy people as much as possible. It is clear from all the issues they have that they are not properly explaining, informing, describing when,how, what where people need to do things. Even on the stuff we see they leave out important facts all the time.


Isn't that how all government agencies are run?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I forgot about that poor guy getting hassled about his foreign license. That was something else. How is he supposed to get a PA license if he's not a US citizen? With the Real ID requirements you need a SSN to get a license. The PPA was putting him in an impossible situation.

Then there is that "if your registration is suspended, you can't re-register the car for 90 days unless you sell it" crap. I don't know what other states do, but that seems to just invite people to break the law. I agree with fines and a tow for driving without insurance, but they shouldn't make the task of getting back on the road too onerous for people. Let them pay the fines, get insurance, and get the car back. The game of selling it to a friend and then driving it like that for 90 days doesn't solve anything.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Tonight's second new ep with the insurance card expiration date miscalculation was unbelievable. How can TWO of your employees be that stupid? Wonder if they got fired for making the PPA look braindead on national television.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jan1, feb2, march3, apr4, may5, jun6

though i agree PPA was totally at fault and the people did try to explain it, why not get out a calendar or use your fingers and make that PPA guy prove it's not june  

i had no idea they were open until 3am 

loved the rain honker...wouldnt that make the tow truck driver work slower


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I forgot about that poor guy getting hassled about his foreign license. .


I cracked up how the lady cop told him he had to have a license from one of the *51 *states.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

verdugan said:


> I cracked up how the lady cop told him he had to have a license from one of the *51 *states.


Probably throwing in Puerto Rico like they do with a lot of things.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Probably throwing in Puerto Rico like they do with a lot of things.


DC, I think.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the old lady with the hairspray was nuts. Do they know she fusses so much with her hair on company time?  Looks like she fell asleep in the sun a few years and is trying to make herself look better. 

though she did seem like the nicest ticket writer next to that 20 yr old guy that refused the hug from the one woman


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

anom said:


> DC, I think.


Yeah, but still it was funny. Nobody says 51 states.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

marksman said:


> It does seem the procedures and policies of the tow yard are specifically designed to frustrate and annoy people as much as possible. It is clear from all the issues they have that they are not properly explaining, informing, describing when,how, what where people need to do things. Even on the stuff we see they leave out important facts all the time.
> 
> My favorite part of the show are the booters Garfield and whats her name. Those two I don't know what it is, they are just entertaining to watch.


I suspect it's done on purpose, actually. Given the hassles of getting your car back, on top of paying the fine, means people will try to avoid that situation in the first place. After seeing some of these people, you wonder why they didn't bother paying their tickets when they got them...

And of course, a random person will get towed for no reason at all, just so he knows to pay his tickets and avoid getting towed in the future.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

marksman said:


> It does seem the procedures and policies of the tow yard are specifically designed to frustrate and annoy people as much as possible.


One thing that doesn't make sense is that when the boot notice doesn't include the amount owed. That sounds like a no brainer thing to me.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

verdugan said:


> One thing that doesn't make sense is that when the boot notice doesn't include the amount owed. That sounds like a no brainer thing to me.


It actually makes sense to me.

If the computer broke down what was owed, that would probably lead to people trying to dispute individual tickets with the booters themselves, which is just a waste of time for everyone, because they have absolutely no power to correct a problem with the outstanding tickets, if there is one. Better for them to be able to say, "Hey, the computer doesn't tell us anything, so we don't know" and direct them to call a number (which they'd have to do anyway to pay and get the boot removed).


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> It actually makes sense to me.
> 
> If the computer broke down what was owed, that would probably lead to people trying to dispute individual tickets with the booters themselves, which is just a waste of time for everyone, because they have absolutely no power to correct a problem with the outstanding tickets, if there is one. Better for them to be able to say, "Hey, the computer doesn't tell us anything, so we don't know" and direct them to call a number (which they'd have to do anyway to pay and get the boot removed).


I see it this way: I am a screw up and got booted. Now I want to pay it, but I have no idea how to pay. If I knew the amount before hand, it could speed things up (maybe I had to borrow some money?).

I do agree that it removes the burden on the guys who install the boot.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

verdugan said:


> I see it this way: I am a screw up and got booted. Now I want to pay it, but I have no idea how to pay. If I knew the amount before hand, it could speed things up (maybe I had to borrow some money?).
> 
> I do agree that it removes the burden on the guys who install the boot.


Usually you never see the guy who boots your car. If you're there when they show up, they don't boot it.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

anom said:


> Usually you never see the guy who boots your car. If you're there when they show up, they don't boot it.


Not true. If the boot is on the car and the owner shows up, the boot stays. That's why they are always hurrying up.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I think the PPA keeps the fee amount off of the boot notice because the violator will soon incur even more fees when the tow truck comes to haul it away. The booters always tell the booted person that they can call the number or go online to get the balance that would need to be paid to release the vehicle. I don't think that's too onerous and it makes more sense than some of PPA's other practices. After all, these people have already had plenty of time to pay their tickets (including notices in the mail, which I bet have amounts on them) before the pretty boot comes out.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i froze the pic on the sign for fees at the PPA...135 tow....13.80 for first 5 days (cheaper than parking) and then 20.70 per day after 5 days

over 17000lbs live stop is 320 tow and 74.75 for each 24 hours..yikes.

love the guy that tried to take money out of his own car and wasnt allowed to. You gotta fill out the right stuff on the form! Then they didnt take discover card and he had to go back and get his wallet. WHO leaves their wallet overnight in their car anyway? Then was funny the PPA guy gave the guy the wrong slip. Classic that he got yelled at by the woman again and it wasnt his fault this time! This was a good ep.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

anom said:


> Usually you never see the guy who boots your car. If you're there when they show up, they don't boot it.





verdugan said:


> Not true. If the boot is on the car and the owner shows up, the boot stays. That's why they are always hurrying up.




Right. So what part of what I said wasn't true?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

anom said:


> Right. So what part of what I said wasn't true?


I know they won't boot the car if the person is in the car/near the car when they pull up. If owner shows up while they are booting it, the boot stays. Unless they are nice...


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I think the PPA keeps the fee amount off of the boot notice because the violator will soon incur even more fees when the tow truck comes to haul it away. The booters always tell the booted person that they can call the number or go online to get the balance that would need to be paid to release the vehicle. I don't think that's too onerous and it makes more sense than some of PPA's other practices. After all, these people have already had plenty of time to pay their tickets (including notices in the mail, which I bet have amounts on them) before the pretty boot comes out.


I buy that. It's a much better explanation than what Garfield told the guy he was booting -- "there is no room for the amount."


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

anom said:


> Right. So what part of what I said wasn't true?


If the boot is on the car, but they haven't finished locking it and you show up ... too bad. They will finish booting it.

If you've seen more than one episode, you're bound to see it. In fact, those scenes usually make for the best TV.


----------



## betamax (Mar 5, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I forgot about that poor guy getting hassled about his foreign license. That was something else. How is he supposed to get a PA license if he's not a US citizen? With the Real ID requirements you need a SSN to get a license. The PPA was putting him in an impossible situation.


I loved the popup that said something like "Rental car rented with foreign drivers license" with an arrow to his rental car.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

verdugan said:


> If the boot is on the car, but they haven't finished locking it and you show up ... too bad. They will finish booting it.
> 
> If you've seen more than one episode, you're bound to see it. In fact, those scenes usually make for the best TV.


Which is why I said that if you are there when _they show up_, they won't boot your car.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I just started watching this show a few months ago and like it a surprising amount!


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

anom said:


> Which is why I said that if you are there when _they show up_, they won't boot your car.


Yeah - if you manage to be in the car or get in the car before they start booting, you won't get booted...that time at least.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wow just saw the one where the kids in the 100 degree car alone...good job garfield trying to find the mom...wish he woulda called the cops and got the jerk mom busted though. 

and that one where the brother got 4900 in fines and then his sisters car was towed...id wring his neck.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

newsposter said:


> wow just saw the one where the kids in the 100 degree car alone...good job garfield trying to find the mom...wish he woulda called the cops and got the jerk mom busted though.


Garfield really cut that mom a lot of slack by not just calling the police. I'm undecided on if that is a good thing or not.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Caught an ep while channel surfing and set up an SP. 

Gotta love everyone who plays dumb when it comes to parking tickets.

Scary that the city collects $135 million in fees and fines and there is still millions outstanding.

Some of these "rules" are outrageous. "Sorry someone wrote on your temporary tag in pen, so that makes it invalid" WTF?

Entertaining, though.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Gregor said:


> Some of these "rules" are outrageous. "Sorry someone wrote on your temporary tag in pen, so that makes it invalid" WTF?


No kidding. Unless the marking was done to try to change the expiration date or something, that seemed extreme.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

anom said:


> Usually you never see the guy who boots your car. If you're there when they show up, they don't boot it.


Really? I just saw an episode where Garfield (with a diff partner than the usual one) tried to boot a car and the owner showed up.

She was a little person and started pushing them around. They kept trying to boot the car. She kept pushing. They called the cops, but before they arrived, she drove off with half a boot. You could see parts flying off the car as the boot was turning.

She probably did more damage to her car than what she owed in tickets.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

verdugan said:


> Really? I just saw an episode where Garfield (with a diff partner than the usual one) tried to boot a car and the owner showed up.
> 
> She was a little person and started pushing them around. They kept trying to boot the car. She kept pushing. They called the cops, but before they arrived, she drove off with half a boot. You could see parts flying off the car as the boot was turning.
> 
> She probably did more damage to her car than what she owed in tickets.


Was the boot already partially on?


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

modnar said:


> Was the boot already partially on?


Its been awhile, but I think that person was a "heavy hitter."


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

verdugan said:


> She probably did more damage to her car than what she owed in tickets.


and the car was worth! that was a classic. pure road rage.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I watch the show whenever I feel like going back to PA to visit friends. 

I love how PPA can't be bothered to put lines down on the street to mark parking and no parking spots and you are supposed to be able to measure 15 feet with your eyes while driving and trying to park. There signs are horrible also. I personally could never live there.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

modnar said:


> Was the boot already partially on?


Oh yeah. You could see it turn and as it did, pieces of the car fell off.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I watch the show whenever I feel like going back to PA to visit friends.
> 
> I love how PPA can't be bothered to put lines down on the street to mark parking and no parking spots and you are supposed to be able to measure 15 feet with your eyes while driving and trying to park. There signs are horrible also. I personally could never live there.


he was VERY clear..just get out of your car then count it off with your feet 15 to the hydrant!  I'm surprised they dont use measuring tape.

I loved the front meter vs back meter arguments. I guess if you've never parked at one before it can be confusing..perhaps they should put arrows on each meter?

and the clueless handicapped space guy was funny. I put money in the meter..see look at the ticket! No sir, you are in a handicapped spot and i hit the jackpot at 301 bucks!

I guess the PPA cant reach in open windows to see tickets since that roofer had to run down and show it. Cant be blamed for theft etc


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

interesting article on the PPA...i had no idea they funded the schools..did you?

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/business/20090128_Parking_agency_cuts_yield_results.html
Through cutbacks and limited payroll growth, the agency has significantly improved its bottom line and is on track to transfer $31.1 million to the city's general fund and $600,000 to the School District of Philadelphia.

That represents a 17 percent increase over last year's transfer, and 54 percent more than the authority contributed in 2007. Recent increases in parking-meter and parking-ticket rates are partly credited, but the impact of those hikes on the authority's current fiscal year, which ends March 30, is limited.

The split between the city and the schools changes year to year and is set by a legislative formula.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

When's this coming back on? Searching m.tivo.com shows no episodes for the next 14 days.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Mindflux said:


> When's this coming back on? Searching m.tivo.com shows no episodes for the next 14 days.


I believe the current season ended either at the beginning of this month or back in December.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Because of this thread, I tuned in once, and I feel like the parking officers took a little bit too much pleasure in ruining people's days. Yeah, occasionally the ones breaking the rules were acting like bigger jerks, but I feel like it was the other way around far more often.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't take it that they were getting pleasure out of ruining people's days as much as I took it that they try to maintain an up attitude while doing what is pretty much a totally thankless job. Could just be my perspective on it, though.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

Anyone else think the fines are kind of low. It does not seems that bad to get a ticket.

Found a list of fines here.

http://www.philapark.org/aboutPPA/laws_enforcements/schedule_violations.aspx


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well 26 is actually cheaper than some center city parking 

any idea if the PPA can reticket? I think in harrisburg they can come back every X hours and reticket


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

newsposter said:


> well 26 is actually cheaper than some center city parking
> 
> any idea if the PPA can reticket? I think in harrisburg they can come back every X hours and reticket


I don't think so. In one episode a lady ticketed a contractor's pick up truck. He was clearly going to park there for the day. She told him "that's your parking for the day."


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

another positive PPA story

http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/news_update/39654992.html


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

newsposter said:


> ... positive ...





the story said:


> ... happy ...


Yeah, I'm not seeing how either of these words apply to anything mentioned.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I get the feeling that the columnist thinks poor people are a new phenomenon that suddenly popped up in this recent downturn. These fines and fees have always been regressive in nature.


----------



## jimest (Jan 27, 2002)

I have watched Parking Wars a few times and agree that most of the people that get tickets and towed deserve it.

I think they make it exceptionally hard for people to pick up their cars at the tow lot.

If they just had a Big sign posted telling what is needed instead of making people wait in line to tell them they need something else.

Jim


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Or at the very least, have a sign above each window, stating what you can do at the window. Also, making people wait in line just to get their registration (which most people I assume keep in their car) and then wait in line again is silly. Have an easier way of handling that!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Frylock said:


> Or at the very least, have a sign above each window, stating what you can do at the window. Also, making people wait in line just to get their registration (which most people I assume keep in their car) and then wait in line again is silly. Have an easier way of handling that!


playing devils advocate...that is probably an intended/unintended deterrent to coming back next time..making it so miserable you park legally


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/news/local_news/030409_Parking_Ticket_Penalties_Vary_Across_City

nice charging different rates based on where you park


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if this doesnt get new eps of this show, i dont know what will

http://www.philly.com/philly/busine...a__plans_a_Center_City_parking_crackdown.html


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Parking Wars is moving to Detroit in this coming season.

http://www.detnews.com/article/20090429/BIZ/904290355


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

ebockelman said:


> Parking Wars is moving to Detroit in this coming season.
> 
> http://www.detnews.com/article/20090429/BIZ/904290355


I can tell you the Detroit parking authority is even worse than Philly..


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

ebockelman said:


> Parking Wars is moving to Detroit in this coming season.
> 
> http://www.detnews.com/article/20090429/BIZ/904290355


It's time. They couldn't keep it fresh in Philly for much longer, and that was evident in the latter half of last season, IMO.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Do people still live there?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

aw man, but are they gonna relocate our favorite PPA employees?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't think I'd want to be the Detroit Parking Enforcement officer that wrote out tickets to people as they are getting laid off...

But might make for an interesting TV show.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

ebockelman said:


> Parking Wars is moving to Detroit in this coming season.
> 
> http://www.detnews.com/article/20090429/BIZ/904290355


Anyone know if this has started filming yet?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Just saw a promo for this. The new season of Parking Wars starts *Tuesday, October 6th* at 10/9c. :up:


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I wonder if they're going to do a "Ice Roads Trucker" and have the key characters move with the show? I didn't watch a lot of this show, but I love finding continuity flaws in shows/films and Steve "Garfield" caught my attention with his moving and changing headset. In the same "scene", it would move from ear to ear and change from Motorola to Jawbone and back again. I also wouldn't mind having a second chance at the possibility of seeing Danielle get the beating she deserves, possibly by her coworkers for furthering the stereotype of the slovenly hateful sneaky vindictive ticketer.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I thought I had read that they were moving cities for this show but the previews were still the same people.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I thought I had read that they were moving cities for this show but the previews were still the same people.


They'll be splitting coverage between Philly and Detroit.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Anyone know if there will be new episodes of this show? Can't find anything anywhere.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Just got a message from their Facebook page: New episodes air Sat Feb 11th at 9/8central


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Hopefully in a new city or two.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Hopefully in a new city or two.


Philly is still my favorite. Some of those signs are just insane. There will be like 5-6 signs stacked on top of each other with arrows going every which way!

I could use less of the PPA scenes though.

Detroit is pretty good too.

NYC would probably be pretty entertaining.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

If they stay in the same cities I'd like to see some different people then. I do like Garfield the boot guy. Booting is probably my favorite part. I love when people coming running out claiming they had no idea they had outstanding tickets. Or those that get mad and try to kick off the boot. Which leads the boot guy to call for an immediate tow since they are tampering with the boot. The Impound lot can be funny too, people show up and have to pay for the tow, have to pay a daily fee for however long their car has been there, have to pay the ticket for whatever they did that caused the tow, have to have current registration and proof of insurance (which many seem not to have). The actual parking ticket segments I find mostly boring.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree, the booting is my favorite part!

I don't really enjoy the PPA impound lot because it's always the same thing.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Just came across this show by accident last night. Holy crap, how stupid can some people be? Or, maybe they figure they won't get caught? Or just ignore the signs?

I do _not_ envy the parking enforcement people. There is no amount of money that could compel me to do that type of work and put up with that much crap on a daily basis.


----------

